# Sunnybrook 5W



## cjohnson (Jul 30, 2001)

Am looking at fivers and am very interested in the Sunnybrook. 
Will buy this fall, perhaps at Harrisburg, PA show in Sep.
Any comments on experiences with this product, especially with warranty
work? Comments on dealers, manufacturer?
Many thanks
Chuck Johnson


----------

